# just thought u'd all get a hoot out of this one



## prorover (Feb 10, 2011)

TREE CLIMBER/TRIMMER / 2978967 
Wage $10.00 - $12.00 Hourly Location MISSOULA, MISSOULA, MT, 59801
Local employer needs a TREE CLIMBER and TRIMMER WITH THEIR OWN GEAR to climb ladders and related equipment, operate a bucket truck, work around power lines and other barriers, and operate tools which involve machine-driven blades. The employer wants someone with gear and MUST have experience trimming trees to maintain tree health. NO TRAINEE's. Only Experienced people need to apply. Applicants need to have valid driver's license and clean MVR. CDL would be a plus. The job is seasonal and very busy in the fall, spring, and summer. Position starts at part-time and will increase to full-time in beginning of March. Work schedule is Monday-Friday and hours can be discussed at time of interview, as employer has some flexibility. Wage starts at $10 to $12 an hour depending on experience. //MM. ESSENTIAL FUNCTIONS: Bend, stretch, twist, or reach out with the body, arms, and/or legs; climb ladders; keep or regain the body's balance or stay upright when in an unstable position; and use hands to handle, control, or feel objects, tools, or controls. ps the # to call is 406-531-2270


----------



## tod0001 (Feb 12, 2011)

See what illegal immigration brings???


----------



## treemandan (Feb 13, 2011)

Purty funny! Good thing they put in the job description, I wasn't sure. These guys are looking for kids to kill.


----------



## mardy.miami (Feb 19, 2011)

I bet that's an Asplundh add in disguise


----------



## tod0001 (Feb 20, 2011)

So I shouldn't apply to Asplundh?
I was gonna ask about others experience with them.


----------

